# 2004 maxima se can i add gps!? and i need info



## jackthedude (Nov 27, 2007)

i am gettin a 2004 maxima se ------
now what is the screen good for in it!?
can i add gps? can i change that screen and add a screen with dvd and gps?

how can i make this car rock on the inside-- is there a way an affordable 

as well - how are the 2004 maxima its at 96,000km so in great condition still... but r they big problems // any serious issues!? do they last long... i am putting money out on this car so i wanna be well informed 

and should i buy the extended warranty the platinum package!? since i have no warranty ? 

please i need help


----------



## jackthedude (Nov 27, 2007)

please somebody give me some info


----------



## hottcake (Nov 25, 2007)

Good luck on info. I cant seem to get answers in here either.


----------

